# Rajouter "Traduction automatique barre d'outils Safari".



## HenryP (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
OS X 10.8.2
Je n'ai pas trouvé de discutions sur ce sujet.
Je cherche à installer dans la barre d'outils de Safari, un traducteur automatique de langues, pour traduire automatiquement les pages Web, comme celui de Firefox: "Google Translator for Firefox 2.1.0.3
Merci à qui peut me donner cette information, si elle est disponible dans Safari.


----------



## pepeye66 (3 Novembre 2012)

Tu ouvres:
"Safari > Préférences > Extensions"
Tu cliques en bas de la fenêtre sur: "Obtenir des extensions" et tu choisis !
Par la suite tu gères ces extensions dans la fenêtre précédente.


----------



## HenryP (3 Novembre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu ouvres:
> "Safari > Préférences > Extensions"
> Tu cliques en bas de la fenêtre sur: "Obtenir des extensions" et tu choisis !
> Par la suite tu gères ces extensions dans la fenêtre précédente.



 J'avais déjà installé Translate mais je ne l'avais pas ciblé en français, et ça m'affichait [cette page est déjà en anglais]. Il m'a fallu un moment pour comprendre qu'il fallait changer la cible. Chez Firefox, c'est automatique. Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Mourad13 (23 Octobre 2013)

Salut,

moi je cherche une application/un logiciel à installer sur mon Mac qui me permet de traduire de manière instantanée des parties d'un texte en le surlignant.
"Translate" est bien mais ça me traduit tout le texte dans une nouvelle fenêtre.
Moi je cherche une application avec un onglet...
Il me semble qu'avec Google Chrome c'est possible mais moi je préfère rester sur Safari...


----------

